
Static site generator that pulls data from Airtable - simple10
https://github.com/postlight/liftoff
======
simple10
Uses Webpack for builds and React for rendering. Easy to configure and modify.

~~~
simple10
Liftoff is similar in concept to Gatsby... generate static HTML from a data
source... but Liftoff is simpler to get up and running for its specific use
case. It does not support tags, searching, or other features that are
supported by Gatsby's plugins.

[https://www.gatsbyjs.org/](https://www.gatsbyjs.org/)

